# Boston PD documentary



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

I saw on a commercial over the weekend on Spike TV that they are premiering a documentary "Boston PD" on Friday. This is what I could find on the show.

* BOSTON PD 
Part One Premieres Friday, September 29 (10:00 - 11:00 PM, ET/PT); 
Part Two Friday, September 29 (11:00 PM - Midnight), ET/PT. 
Part Three Premieres Friday, October 6 (10:00 - 11:00 PM, ET/PT);
Part Four Friday, October 6 (11:00 PM - Midnight), ET/PT.

This four-part action packed documentary miniseries that follows the lives of Boston Police officers on and off the job. Boston PD takes a rare glimpse into the daily routines of cops fighting crime in some of the city's worst neighborhoods. In the series, viewers see how the most routine traffic stop can lead to anything; and how a simple question to a young man standing on a street corner can turn into an all-out chase and take down, leading to the confiscation of a lethal weapon. Viewers will also get an inside look into how the work impacts the personal lives of the cops across different police units and how they find ways to cope.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

They filmed us at Band practice one night, seemed like a good enough bunch. I have yet to see how it came it out


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Didn't they do one on the FD a year or two back? That one was pretty good, I'm looking forward to this edition.


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

When they gonna film Marlborough?


----------

